# Epic Fantasy Fall of the Western Kings



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

My latest novel, Fall of the Western Kings, is finally available as an ebook exclusively at Amazon, which if you're a Prime member means you can get it for free through Kindle Unlimited. Introductory Priced at 99 cents.

Gant is a commoner, forbidden from learning swordsmanship. He trains in spite of the law and ends up branded an outlaw. However fate intervenes while Gant is on the run and soon he is embroiled in an odyssey with forces of darkness that can only be vanquished with help from his friends, not all of whom are human. An epic that delivers the best in the tradition of classic fantasy.

​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Free on KU or 99 Cents for a limited time*

An epic fantasy where, Gant, a reluctant swordsman is pulled to a destiny he doesn't want along with his friends who aren't all what they seem. A dark king who is bent on revenge against all that is good summons a demon prince to aid him and only the greatest magic has any chance of stopping them. Gant might be the chess piece capable of neutralizing the demon but a woodland nymph captures his heart and nearly prevents him from getting involved at all.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

New Epic Fantasy
Selling well. Still at 99 cents or free on KU.
Interesting characters, not all of them the "good guys."

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Free through Kindle Unlimited
99 Cents otherwise



Gant wasn't looking for an adventure but one found him, one that turned out to be much bigger than he could have imagined.​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

On Sale 99 Cents or Free on Kindle Unlimited
Gant is in trouble because he tired to do the right thing. Now he's an outlaw. 
What will he do? Fate has things in store he can't imagine.
And that's the tale, filled with magic, dragons, wizards and demons.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A hot-selling epic fantasy novel
Still available for 99 Cents or Free through Kindle Unlimited

Gant, a commoner, rescues the girl next door from an evil nobleman and is branded an outlaw. 
He has to flee from home only to run into an adventure he couldn't have dreamed of.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Epic fantasy filled with dragons, magic swords, wizards and characters who aren't what they seem.
No longer on sale but you can still get it for free through Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An epic fantasy where, Gant, a reluctant swordsman is pulled to a destiny he doesn't want along with his friends who aren't all what they seem. A dark king who is bent on revenge against all that is good summons a demon prince to aid him and only the greatest magic has any chance of stopping them. Gant might be the chess piece capable of neutralizing the demon but a woodland nymph captures his heart and nearly prevents him from getting involved at all.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Still Free on KU
A top 40 epic fantasy on Kindle

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Book 1 of the Tirumfall Trilogy
A top 40 fantasy ebook on Amazon 
Gant is forced to take up his sword against a demon. It's not what he planned for his life but it is what he has to do.
Still free on KU.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Epic fantasy on sale 99 Cents
(Free on KU)

Gant wants to be a skilled swordsman but that is forbidden because he's a commoner.
He learns in secret only to be discovered and branded an outlaw.
And that starts his adventure, one he didn't expect.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun sword and sorcery fantasy
Now available for free through Kindle Unlimited


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A demon has been called into the world and the one person who might be able to stop it has been captivated by a woodland nymph.
What now?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Gant is determined to learn swordsmanship despite a law that forbids it.
Eventually that gets him branded as an outlaw just when his kingdom is about to need every sword it can muster.
From there, it gets worse. A demon is summoned to aid the evil Mountain King and the future looks grim.
How does an outlaw become a hero?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

My most popular novel, Fall of the Western Kings, an epic fantasy is going on sale as part of a Thanksgiving special. The ebook is now 99¢ instead of $3.99. It remains available to Prime members for free through Kindle Unlimited. If you have already read it, thanks.

Gant is a commoner, forbidden from learning swordsmanship. He trains in spite of the law and ends up branded an outlaw. However fate intervenes while Gant is on the run and soon he is embroiled in an odyssey with forces of darkness that can only be vanquished with help from his friends, not all of whom are human. An epic that delivers the best in the tradition of classic fantasy.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Black Friday Extended Sale*
99 Cents

An epic fantasy where, Gant, a reluctant swordsman is pulled to a destiny he doesn't want along with his friends who aren't all what they seem. A dark king who is bent on revenge against all that is good summons a demon prince to aid him and only the greatest magic has any chance of stopping them. Gant might be the chess piece capable of neutralizing the demon but a woodland nymph captures his heart and nearly prevents him from getting involved at all.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun read filled with wizards, dragons, elves, and magic.
Barlon Gorth has summoned a demon to lead his armies. He plans to conquer the world.
Who can stop him when the powerful magic it takes to kill a demon has been lost?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Gant saved the girl next door from a lecherous nobleman and is now an outlaw roaming the lands outside the kingdom. Fate has plans for him that won't make him happy but might regain him his honor.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

an action packed fantasy adventure filled with magic, demons and dragons


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Still Free to Amazon Prime Members

An epic fantasy where, Gant, a reluctant swordsman is pulled to a destiny he doesn't want along with his friends who aren't all what they seem. A dark king who is bent on revenge against all that is good summons a demon prince to aid him and only the greatest magic has any chance of stopping them. Gant might be the chess piece capable of neutralizing the demon but a woodland nymph captures his heart and nearly prevents him from getting involved at all.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Gant saved the girl next door from a lecherous nobleman and is now an outlaw roaming the lands outside the kingdom. Fate has plans for him that won't make him happy but might regain him his honor.

A fun epic fantasy with twists enough to keep you guessing.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An epic fantasy that is just fun to read.
It remains Free on KindleUnlimited


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Lots of good reviews 
an epic fantasy that reached #37 at Amazon
Still Free through Kindle Unlimited


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

a reluctant hero who earns a magic sword, a woodland nymph who steals his heart and nearly prevents him from fulfilling his destiny, dragons and demons - just a fun epic fantasy


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An epic fantasy with everything you'd expect, elves, dragons, wizards and magic swords, plus heroes that are the good guys and bad guys who really are evil.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A fun read, filled with fantasy characters that you'll love or hate.
If you play DnD you'll enjoy this adventure
A former top 40 fantasy novel.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Good reviews - a fun read if you like epic fantasy
Gant is the reluctant hero who dreams of becoming a swordsman but is forbidden because he is not a noble.
What can he do? He will think of something.
Free through Kindle Unlimited.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Former Top 40 Epic fantasy free through Kindle Unlimited*

Gant dreams of being a swordsman but commoners are not permitted to learn the use of a sword.
What he does gets him into serious trouble and then the fun begins.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A demon will be called to lead the powers of evil. Only a swordsman with a magic sword stands any chance of stopping it.
Where is that hero? Enslaved by a nymph. Is there any way to save the world?
Free through KindleUnlimited

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Wizards, elves, magic swords, demons and dragons all wrapped in a rollicking fantasy adventure.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Another 5 star rating on Goodreads for
a twisted fantasy tale filled with interesting characters that's fun to read whether you're a DnD player or Tolkien fan.
*
​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A blacksmith's son wants to be a warrior in a land where commoners are forbidden from carrying weapons. But soon the world will need just such a warrior and unless Gant can find a way to fill that need, the world will fall.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Gant wants to be a knight. Instead he's falsely branded an outlaw. How can he reclaim his honor? The Fates have more in store for him than he realizes and maybe things will work out okay if he can survive.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Read for Free
KindleUnlimited
An action-packed epic fantasy adventure filled with knights, magic swords, wizards, dragons and demons.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A Dungeons and Dragons kind of adventure in a book.
Filled with magic, wizards, knights and dragons.
A fun read. 
And Free through Kindle Unlimited*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun fantasy filled with all the things a fantasy should have: dragons, magic swords, wizards, a demon and a hero.
Available for free through Kindle Unlimited.
Enjoy!


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A DnD adventure in a book.
Filled with wizards, dragons, demons and heroes with magic swords.
Read for free - KindleUnlimited.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An epic fantasy where, Gant, a reluctant swordsman is pulled toward a destiny he doesn't want along with his friends who aren't what they seem. A dark king who is bent on revenge against all that is good summons a demon prince to aid him and only the greatest magic has any chance of stopping them. Gant might be the chess piece capable of neutralizing the demon but a woodland nymph captures his heart and nearly prevents him from getting involved at all.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Still free on Kindle Unlimited
Do you love DnD, love swords, sorcery, dragons and knights but your role playing group doesn't meet today?
Try an adventure in a book.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Falsely labeled an outlaw, Gant must escape the kingdom to stay alive.
In the process he'll find himself and, with the help of newfound friends, he may even become a hero.
KindleUnlimited
​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

When a crazy king calls forth a demon to help him conquer the world who can stop it?
Gant might be the hero they need but he doesn't know it. Worse he's been falsely branded an outlaw.
The road will be long, the perils difficult. Can he rise to the test?

Free - Kindle Unlimited


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An action filled adventure with magic, dragons, swords and demons.
Epic fantasy at its best.
And still free through KindleUnlimited.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Top 40 Amazon ebook
On sale 
Epic fantasy that keeps the pages turning.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Fall of the Western Kings is on tour - a blog tour, that is.
Still on sale
Half price while the tour is on.
Check it out and join the giveaway at https://www.silverdaggertours.com/sdsxx-tours/fall-of-the-western-kings-book-tour-and-giveaway 

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Fall of the Western Kings best-selling fantasy is still on blog tour
And for the rest of the tour it's *on sale* for 99 Cents.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An epic fantasy adventure
A demon has been called and will soon be on the loose.
Who can stop it? Maybe Gant, but he's been enchanted by a woodland nymph and unless he can break that spell there is on one else.
On sale and available through Kindle Unlimited


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Gant finds himself an outlaw because he tried to protect a neighbor from a nasty nobleman.
Now he's on the run, with little hope of ever returning home.
Destiny has plans for him, ones he may not like.
What will he do when opportunity knocks?

On Sale for one more week
99 Cents

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Former top 40 Epic Fantasy
Now on KindleUnlimited.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Free KindleUnlimited
It took Gant a long time to go from being an outlaw to becoming a tournament champion with a magic sword.
And then things got really tough. Can even he defeat a demon?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A crazy king will call forth a demon to help him conquer the world.
Gant is the only one person who can stop the monster and he's an outlaw.
Worse, his heart and mind have been enchanted by a nymph.
Is there any way he'll gain his release in time?

Free KindleUnlimited

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Best-selling fantasy.*
Gant's mind and heart have been captured by a woodland nymph.
It might be a pleasurable captivity but only Gant can save the world from a demon.
Can he reclaim his freedom in time to battle the demon and save mankind?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Available on KindleUnlimited

An epic fantasy filled with action, magic and dragons.
What else do you need? 
How about woodland nymphs that enslave men?
Demons that are never easy to control - maybe conjuring one isn't such a good idea.
And a boy emperor who isn't about to be controlled by a bunch of old men.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Barlon Gorth, evil king who wants to take over the world, has called forth Varg, demon lord, to help him.
Varg, father of the dark elves, has other plans and will do whatever he can to subvert Gorth and open a gate to the dark realms.
The only hope is Gant, son of a blacksmith, who doesn't know he's destined to battle a demon.
Who will win? Evil or Good?

Free on KindleUnlimited.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Top 40 Epic Fantasy
A mad king calls forth a demon to conquer the world. 
But a demon is more likely to rampage on its own. 
And once it gets loose, who will stop it? 
Can an ordinary blacksmith's son? 
Gant might be that person he just doesn't know it.

Still available on KindleUnlimited for Free

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Kindle Unlimited - Free
An epic fantasy filled with magic, dragons, elves and an unlikely hero.
Gant is in trouble with the ruling lords only because he tried to do what is right.
Now an outlaw, he must find his way in a world that has suddenly become a lot more dangerous.
How will he survive?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Wendler poked his sword menacingly in Gant's direction. "Attacking a noble is punishable by death so killing you will not even raise an eyebrow." 
Can Gant survive with only a wooden sword? 
And if he does, how will he escape punishment that Wendler's father will certainly demand?
An action packed fantasy with wonderful characters.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

EpicFantasy in the tradition of Dragon Lance.
If the only hero who can save the world has his heart captured by a nymph who won't let him leave, then what? 
Gant may be that hero but it will take powerful magic to break Dalphnia's spell.
And even if that happens, can Gant and his magic sword, Valorius Goodenkil, stop the demon Varg?

Available for free - KindleUnlimited

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Free KindleUnlimited

A mad king calls forth a demon to conquer the world. 
But a demon is more likely to rampage on its own. 
And once set loose, who will stop it? 
Can an ordinary blacksmith's son? 
Gant might be that person he just doesn't know it.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A DnD adventure in a book
In the vain of the DragonLance novels
Free KindleUnlimited
Book 1 of the Tirumfall Trilogy

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Some people are born to be heroes.
And sometimes fate dictates that they will become heroes despite their reluctance.
Gant, a commoner, has no desire to be a hero.
But the world needs him. A demon has been summoned and now it's loose.
Gant may be the only one who can stop it.
Will he rise to the occasion?

Free KindleUnlimited

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*ebook price drop 99 Cents or free KindleUnlimited*
To celebrate the release (finally) of "Key to Tirumfall" book 3 in the Tirumfall Trilogy, "Fall of the Western Kings" ebook is going on sale for 99 cents.

A mad king calls forth a demon to conquer the world. 
But a demon is more likely to rampage on its own.
And once set loose, who will stop it? 
Can an ordinary blacksmith's son? 
Gant might be that person he just doesn't know it.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Still 99 cents
Free Kindleunlimited
*Check out the video trailer
https://youtu.be/WR7a1MKfHnY

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Only a few days until sale ends*
99 Cents
Free KindleUnlimited
An epic fantasy where, Gant, a reluctant swordsman is pulled toward a destiny he doesn't want. 
A dark king who is bent on revenge against all that is good summons a demon prince to aid him 
and only the greatest magic has any chance of stopping them. 
Gant might be the chess piece capable of neutralizing the demon 
but a woodland nymph captures his heart and nearly prevents him from getting involved.
Will Gant find a way to prevent the chaos that is coming?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*sale is over*
but 
*still free KindleUnlimited*
Epic Fantasy at its best
A mad king calls forth a demon to conquer the world. 
But a demon is more likely to rampage on its own. And once set loose, who will stop it? 
Can an ordinary blacksmith's son? Gant might be that person he just doesn't know it.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Top 40 Epic Fantasy
Free
KindleUnlimited
Blacksmith's son wants to be a knight but commoners can't be knights. 
Or maybe they can if their uncle is a great swordsman and trains them in secret.
And with a demon on the loose, someone better be good with magic swords.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Free
KindleUnlimited*
Gant is a commoner, forbidden from learning swordsmanship. He trains in spite of the law and ends up branded an outlaw. However, fate intervenes while Gant is on the run and soon he is embroiled in an odyssey with forces of darkness that can only be vanquished with help from his friends, not all of whom are human. An epic that delivers the best in the tradition of classic fantasy.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An epic fantasy in the tradition of LotR combined with the DnD Dragon Lance series.
A page-turner filled with magic, dragons and demons.
Free - KindleUnlimited

​


----------

